# IE6 + Java2



## Gammelroggen (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich auf die Seite http://test.sportline.de/biclient/bi.html gehe und etwas nachsehen möchte,
zeigt der IE mir nicht einmal das Applet an. Dennoch habe ich Java 2 installiert und auch WebStart. Ich kann auch soviel ich will an meinen Sicherheitseinstellungen herumstellen, er zeigt mir einfach nichts an. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Das Problem was ich vorher hatte war, normalerweise muss man dort seinen
Benutzernamen eingeben und sein Passwort dazu. Nur ich konnte nicht auf den Logon Button klicken.
Daruafhin hatte ich meine Festplatte komplett formatiert und alles wieder neu installiert. Dann kam es dazu, dass ich nichts mehr von Applets sehen konnte.
Woran liegt das?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG Gammelroggen


----------



## Frank Loizzi (17. Oktober 2003)

*Alle Applets oder nur die auf der Seite?*

Hallo,

betrifft dies alle Applets im Netz oder nur die dieser Seite?

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------



## Gammelroggen (17. Oktober 2003)

Das bezieht sich soweit auf alle Applets im Internet...


----------

